# new user buying an audi tt 3.2 V6



## MosTT (Nov 25, 2009)

hi everyone new user from newcastle upon tyne just about to buy a 3.2 V6 and cant wait .


----------



## RichDean (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice one mate! I bought mine eight months ago and I love it.

Looking forward to seeing some pics up here soon!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Welcome to the *V6* club 8) :evil: 

Saj


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Tony, Welcome to TTF, If 3.2 had been avail in 2001, I'd have bought one as well. But luv my 1.8 225TTC still. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi Welcome to the forum


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

welcome fellow VEEE6ER


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome just down the road in Hartlepool
Dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

Welcome chap!

Is it a Mark 1 or Mark 2 fella ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## MosTT (Nov 25, 2009)

Wow thanks everyone . well i left a deposit for the car ,could you tell me if i have done the right thing iam panicking now .its a quattro 2.3 V6 DSG,53 PLATE 2004 model with 75.000 on the clock 1 previous owner from new lovely condition black metalic with unmarked cream leather, bose sound system ,full dealer service history and iam paying £8500 for it. oh and the wheels are 19 inch but quite badly kerbed.Just hope i have got a good one . :-|


----------



## MosTT (Nov 25, 2009)

think its a mk 1 lol 


Matchu said:


> Welcome chap!
> 
> Is it a Mark 1 or Mark 2 fella ?


----------



## MosTT (Nov 25, 2009)

thanks hoggy they are a lovely car i would have bought one sooner but being 6ft3 thought i would be crushed inside till i got in one and found loads of head room and leg room.


Hoggy said:


> Hi Tony, Welcome to TTF, If 3.2 had been avail in 2001, I'd have bought one as well. But luv my 1.8 225TTC still. 8)
> Hoggy.


----------



## MosTT (Nov 25, 2009)

sounds like a lovely car mate any photos ??


Matchu said:


> Welcome chap!
> 
> Is it a Mark 1 or Mark 2 fella ?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Looking good and welcome.

Steve


----------



## MosTT (Nov 25, 2009)

thanks for the welcome .


YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome just down the road in Hartlepool
> Dont forget to join the TTOC http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

tony moss said:


> thanks for the welcome .
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


No problem mate have you seen the meet next month at the OK Diner check out the events section


----------



## MosTT (Nov 25, 2009)

god my heads done in should i buy this audi 3.2 or not arggg its the mileage of 80000 thats putting me off HELLPPPP.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

If hasnt broke by now it should be ok. Mines 138K and still going strong. Full DSG servicing is the one to look out for and should be done at engine servicing. You will get a warranty from the seller i hope.
If there are no oil leeks and ashtray is empty get it...


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

tony moss said:


> god my heads done in should i buy this audi 3.2 or not arggg its the mileage of 80000 thats putting me off HELLPPPP.


Get it.

I have 80k on mine, I just got it for ALOT MORE than yours cos its Swiss-cheese-land prices.

You can get an aftermarket warranty should you really need. I did lots of research, I just knew it was perfect, drive it. Take it slow into Reverse and Drive, see if it shifts properly. Use every gear available and different styles of DSG from flappy etc

I thought you got it by now!  I went to Wak for a remap. I also drove from Switzerland to see Wak and 4Rings who did a fantastic job. You do realise you can have Dekkra do an engineers report. Generally at this age very little will go wrong. Usual wear and tear stuff is all I had. My servicing was always done by Audi. Now it will be done by 4Rings. Audi may do on top sill for paint warranty corrosion which is ever so slight and not noticeable.

The rear suspension may be a little rusty but replaceable if it leaks again it should last 10years of the cars age circa. The rear trailing arms may perish, again upgradable and cheaply so with either 4Motion parts or more expensive Vr6 stiffer parts or back to stock.

The front pads and discs are rs4 similar and very expensive..but cheaper than 4 tyre replacement usually..unless you are cost effective and use kumho or falkens that people on here rate highly.... I got the car because of the stories people told me on here... they were mostly good... off course you will hear the bad stories which is why Forums are built...to get help...how about the 99%+ stories that are good and not on here...

I saw your pics, the car seems clean.

Best wishes


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

tony moss said:


> Wow thanks everyone . well i left a deposit for the car ,could you tell me if i have done the right thing iam panicking now .its a quattro 2.3 V6 DSG,53 PLATE 2004 model with 75.000 on the clock 1 previous owner from new lovely condition black metalic with unmarked cream leather, bose sound system ,full dealer service history and iam paying £8500 for it. oh and the wheels are 19 inch but quite badly kerbed.Just hope i have got a good one . :-|


Its shared parentage to my car..very nice.. same age group.. the cream leather is gorgeous.... very nice price..

The alloys are so easily fixed... and not at a huge cost.. .. Go for it.


----------



## MosTT (Nov 25, 2009)

tony moss said:


> hi everyone new user from newcastle upon tyne just about to buy a 3.2 V6 and cant wait .


Well I didn't buy the v6 something not right about it . Going to fleetwood on tues to look. At an 01 225 43000miles full history £85000 fingers crossed .

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

tony moss said:


> tony moss said:
> 
> 
> > hi everyone new user from newcastle upon tyne just about to buy a 3.2 V6 and cant wait .
> ...


What was not right? ESP doesnt always work well when spending money, I would recommend a small spend of 160 sterling or so and using professional engineers to do a thorough inspection thereon to give you a report.

Good luck and best wishes, V6 or not Good luck... dont be afraid of the mileage be afraid of badly kept car...


----------

